# FYI - the Milestone 2 bootloader has been hacked!



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40135678&postcount=443

This is good news for all Qualcomm based bootloaders...
We may have a chance to hack the D2 / D2G bootloaders (Personally I'm hoping for the Droid 4 to get hacked)


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

that is very impressive, but the milestone firmware has been easier to work with, hopefully someone can do the same with DX,D2....


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

WoW! Hopefully someone can pick up from there for the DX,2,2g. Just wow.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

well, its been said before that the bootloader on Qualcomm chips was "perfect" and couldn't be hacked.

this is proof that it can.

hopefully the process can be used on other phones with the same/similar chipsets.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Curious as to if that's real or not..... Never really said anything about it other than "I did it" basically. And if you read through the thread he managed to brick his MS2 so.....


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

He bricked his MS2 after short circuited when trying to connect Arduino, not when unlocking the bootloader...


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

Still, what proof is there that he did what he claims? It's not hard to make a fake bootloader screen.


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

*-Danik-* before us has no obligations. I think we just need to wait for the final result. And from what we believe or do not believe now, nothing dependent.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Morlok8k said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...8&postcount=443
> 
> This is good news for all Qualcomm based bootloaders...


I apologise for bumping an old post, but doesn't Milestone 2 run on a TI OMAP chipset and not Qualcomm?


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes http://www.gsmarena....5&idPhone2=3636

And about the hacked bootloader, this -Danik- guy still doesn't share anything more about it.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wikipedia concurs regarding OMAP (for what that's worth







). Looks like these devices also have a Qualcomm QSC6085 for CDMA stuff, not sure if that matters, though. Sure hope Danik comes through with more details.


----------

